# Notebooksuche: für Cinema 4D und Allplan



## fx001 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Notebook und bei der Suche nach einem passenden Gerät, welches meine Anforderungen erfüllt, verzweifele ich langsam. Das was bis jetzt am nächsten dran war, ist das ASUS G1S allerdings gefällt mir hierbei das Gehäuse nicht (zugeklappt finde ich es gut, aufgeklappt mit dem Karbon "Look"  und dem bunten gebimmel zu verspielt. Leistungs-/ und Pereis-mäßig wäre das genau das, was ich mir vorstelle).

Anforderungen die erfüllt sein müssen:

1. wenigstens im 2D Bereich unhörbar leise sein
2. ein helles gutes Display haben (maximal bis 16")
3. soll flach sein
4. darf max um die 1500 Euro kosten (darf natürlich auch weniger kosten : )

es soll optisch schlicht und hochwertig verarbeitet aussehen

Was will ich damit machen:

Allplan
Cinema 4D
Dratlos surfen
DVDs schauen

Hatte mir von Sony das VGN-CR21Z in schwarz/ weiss rausgesucht, allerdings hat das nur Onboardgrafik oder wahlweise maximal ne x2300 von ATI drin. Würde das meinen Anwendungen reichen? oder macht die 3D Darstellung im Editor von C4D da zu schnell schlapp?

Empfehlt mir doch bitte einige Notebooks, die voll in mein Anforderungsprofil passen, oder fast passen.

Besten Dank im Vorraus !


----------



## TraphiX (17. Dezember 2007)

Schau mal auf der Seite von Apple. Vielleicht findest du ja nen Mac. Optisch sind sie unschlagbar und bei deinen Wünschen gerade drauf zu geschnitten. Umstellung von PC auf Mac dauert einen Tag und es lohnt sich. Wer einmal einen Mac in der Hand hatte geht nie wieder zurück zur Windose. Man kann nie zu früh wechseln denn sobald man den Luxus eines Macs genossen hat, ärgert man sich, dass man sich so lange mit dem BonBonWindows XP gequält hat.


----------

